# Underweight rabbit...



## Chrissysarah (Mar 24, 2011)

Hi, my two rabbits live outside on a lovely penthouse hutch, big run with both concrete & grass. They have managed for the three years now I have had them but with this hard winter they seem to have not done so well. One of them appears to have lost so much weight. They were given so much food, ate well, spoilt rotton as usual ( sensibly) & also they were warm enough . Even with the bad weather they were bubble wrapped, double wrapped lol warm enough and loved playing in the snow at times too !
But Grace looks like an Rspca rabbit, still eathing, still cuddling, nothing wrong. Do you think that she has just used all her reserves ? She is not ill at all... 
( and someone said that they thought it was stress as we have a new puppy - bu t this happened before we got Lily ).
xx


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Please please take your rabbit to the vet, as soon as a bun starts losing weight its the first thing you should do as buns are very good at hiding illness'. Do you worm them and are they vaccinated?


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

Hi Chrissy,

Have you watched her for long periods of time? is she eating what you offer her? is the other rabbit stealing all her food?

Snuggle safes work really well over winter as they last for 12 hours, as shes getting older it might be kind to bring her into a quiet spare room or a garage next winter.

If shes molting this may be making her look unwell/skinny

If in any doubt I would take her to the vets, have her teeth checked by a rabbit loving vet who can also weigh her and tell you if shes lost any weight since she was last in. She could also have a tumor which can explain weight loss.

here is a good weight guide chart 
petometer
but if shes not normal for her and shes getting her normal food I would take her for a check up


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

i would get her to a vet and checked out, weight loss is often the first sign of illness, she could have some dental spurs making eating painful for her

barley rings (horse feed) are good for helping get weight back on a bun, no morer then 2 or 3 a week when trying to condition though, 1 a week if feeding as a treat


----------



## Chrissysarah (Mar 24, 2011)

Thank you all of you for your advice. I will make an apointment. xx She is definitely eating, she is the one who I thought was pinching all the food from the other so it "should" be th e other one that has a skinny bum!
Will let you know thanks xxx


----------

